# repairs ro duro last



## Luv2Roof (Apr 22, 2010)

The Duro Last roof should still be under some sort of manufacturer warranty. Although the burn repairs would not be covered under the warranty, a Duro Last approved contractor would need to make the repairs if you want to maintain the warranty on the roof system.

The repair that you describe would probably work fine. Duro Last is a PVC-based single ply and uses hot-air welds to fuse the material together in the field. Hot air welding is not really a skill for a DIY'er as it takes specialized hot-air guns (the ones you get at Home Depot or Lowes wont work) and lots of practice. Just as in welding metal, the wrong temp. burns holes or leaves false welds. 

If you dont care about the warranty stuff, you might be able to hot-air weld another PVC-based membrane (TPO WONT WORK!) but you are still stuck with the welding issue. You might be able to chemically weld it (I'm from the old school Trocal days!) but I have never tried it with Duro Last so I dont know if it would even work. You might consider OMG Everseal or MFM Peel & Seal and try and patch things with these self adhering membranes. Properly installed, they should be worth a couple years Just make sure you get the Duro Last good and clean before adhering the patches.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

google Eternabond if you want to do it yourself. It's like duct tape on steroids


----------



## rodeo (Dec 1, 2007)

I've patched holes in durolast with silicone caulk, so far so good.


----------



## kclaes (Sep 28, 2010)

*RE: Duro-Last Roof with Burn Holes*

If you would like to contact me, I'd be glad to help you contact a certified Duro-Last contractor in your area and possibly even the contractor that orginally installed the material. 

As one of the other posts mentioned, we don't want anything to be done with the Duro-Last material that may alter the warranty. Thus it is best to deal with a certified installer.

Feel free to reply to this thread, email me at [email protected] or call 800-248-0280 x1080. Thanks.

Kenneth Claes
MidWest Regional Coordinator


----------

